# enduro sx vs santa cruz



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm looking to pick up a new frame that I can use for freeriding but I need to able to do some long rides on. I'm looking at the enduro sx but no around here has one in stock. I've riden both a sata cruz nomad and a vp free. Loved both bikes but I refuse to wait 4-8 weeks for a bike once I decide to buy one. Here's my question: Is the enduro sx as beefy/heavy as a vp free or is it somewhere inbetween the nomad and vp? Also riden a kona coiler is it around that weight?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The actual SX frame is not much heavier than the Nomad frame, so apparently the real weight gain on the SX comes from the build. The Free is on a whole other level IMO. It's an 8.5" travel bike that you can hang an 8" fork on and proceed to go crazy with. The SX and Nomad are closer to each other in a type and style sense. It's going to be the build that makes the major difference.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the SX trail is built to take abuse, the nomad is probably just as strong though i would say. depending on the built of each bike, and they will both take serious abuse. the VP free IMO is in a different catagory just because of how much travel it has. from what i have heard the SXT weighs in at about the same as a VP Free


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Assuming you are talking about the SX Trail and not the Enduro SX (bikercross bike) then I would say that the SXT may be a bit more DH oriented than the Nomad and a good bit less fun to pedal Uphill than the nomad. SXT is more in like with bikes like the Versus Blitz, Canfield balance. Short travel Freeride bikes that are a bit more burly than the light-freeride AM bikes like the Nomad.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

yes I meant the sx trail and not the mountain cross version. Talked to a local bike shop compared it to slightly beefier then a kona coiler but not near a vp free in weight/beefyness. Agree disagree?


----------



## sn1p3r (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a Demo 8, Enduro SX Supercross (4inch travel bikercross bike) and I also have an SX Trail built up with a Fox 36 Vanilla. One of my mates has a VP Free and the other a Nomad.

The SX and VP Free are different bikes. The VP Free is heavier than the SX Trail because of the type of bike that it is. The VP Free is an 8" travel bike more suited to downhill riding and it doesn't pedal as well as it could. also because of the weight. The VP Free is closer to a Demo 8.

The Nomad is lighter and more similar to the SX Trail but a lot of people complain about the pedal feedback of the VPP suspension as it's really noticeable on the Nomad. That said my mate had some 888's on his Nomad for a while and his done some big jumps\drops and road gaps on it so it's also a kick ass bike.

The SX Trail is a very capable trail bike and pedals uphill very easy because of the 4 bar suspension. It is also a very capable bike that goes downhill superfast. Sometimes I think it goes faster than my Demo 8 down some technical trails. In my opinion it's the best 'do everything' bike money can buy today. I have seen guys run Fox 40's on SX Trails and I've seen guys running Pike's so you build it how you like it.

The Enduro SX Supercross is altogether another bike again as it's mainly suited to 4X\MTX racing. It's more like a Blur 4cross. The SX SuperX needs about a 110mm travel fork for the geometry to be right. I love it, my wife rides it and loves it too. I've put a Fox 36 TALAS on it so when we go ride downhill she rides the SuperX bike with the fork at 150mm travel and she loves it. Personally I think the Blur 4cross is more versatile as it doesn't have an interrupted seat post like the SuperX so you could use it as a XC bike as well if you are so incined.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just to give you an example of what the SX trail is capable of, here is a pic, the SX trail will be the next addition to my collection after the new enduro SL's arrive:


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

The SX trail is a very capable bike. My buddy rides the hell out of his, including big drops, and long epics. The reason I like the SX Trail is the super low leverage ratio. 2.4:1. My buddy has his built up with a Z-1 light, El Camino brakes, Gravity dropper post, and a heavy Sun wheelset, and it only weighs 36 lbs. Some pics.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

I just went through the process of buying a new bike for a doall ride. I rode all the bikes you've listed except the nomad. 

The coiler is the bottomfeeder of the group. Lots of brake jack the pait wore through it was the worst pedler of the group.I was not at all impressed with the components spec.( I got a baseline 05 coiler )

The VpFree felt like a big bike. It is truely in it's domain pointed down but it was a bit much to pedal around town. For an 8" bike it pedaled suprisingly well. If I were to have a downhill rig, I'd love this bike. but I needed something that could pedal to and from the trails. I finally got a hold of a used 05 enduro and it's awesome. It felt the lightest of the bikes even though it may be heavier than the coiler. FSR lives up to its reputation and I am amazed at what ZERO brake jack feels like. If I were to rate it in terms of burliness, I'd say it's between a nomad and a VPfree. 

The nomad intrigues me. everyone that I've ever talked to has had nothing but fanatical reviews. If I could afford the Nomad I think I may have found the bike, but having never ridden it, Im happy with specializeds products and am not really looking back afte riding it.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks everyone for the help. The Sx trail sounds like exactly the bike for me. I'm only buying the frame so I can use most of the parts I already have. Does anyone know what color the frame will be? pics? I saw someone posted a picture of a black SX trail one with a greyish sx 2 armadillo behind it? Any info on what the frame only will look like?

thanks 
Kevin


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

that wood jump in brain head is fun


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

the 07 SX trail frame will be offered in the NC State Blue color, that is best way i can describe it.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it the same color Darran has been riding in the videos?

Kevin


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Berrecloth. Yes.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ello Frame... Here she be.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Chingon just out of curiosity,*



El Chingon said:


> The SX trail is a very capable bike. My buddy rides the hell out of his, including big drops, and long epics. The reason I like the SX Trail is the super low leverage ratio. 2.4:1. My buddy has his built up with a Z-1 light, El Camino brakes, Gravity dropper post, and a heavy Sun wheelset, and it only weighs 36 lbs. Some pics.


Which bike do you prefer for DH, your Pack or the SX? How are the Bearings holding up on Dwangs SX? Take care, and say hi to Team Sanchez for me.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

yup. the same color he is riding in ROAM


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

I forgot to ask everyone about the size. I'm 6'1" 32 leg and ride a large 04 130 enduro. The geometry on specialized web pag makes me think that the bike runs really small. What size does everyone have? none of the bike shops around here have one for me to try. The regular 06 enduro lafge frame is my size. thanks for the help


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Rallius said:


> I forgot to ask everyone about the size. I'm 6'1" 32 leg and ride a large 04 130 enduro. The geometry on specialized web pag makes me think that the bike runs really small. What size does everyone have? none of the bike shops around here have one for me to try. The regular 06 enduro lafge frame is my size. thanks for the help


im 6' on an 05 expert. Large works perfect, and Im even running a shorter stem and bigger risers.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

And NWD 6.


Weould a Pike go well on a SX Trail?? Or maybe just the the SX Supercross....


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more FR/DH-esque you get, the shorter the stem and higher the bars...


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*partly right*



standard235 said:


> The more FR/DH-esque you get, the shorter the stem and higher the bars...


Bars may go up for FR, but they come back down again in height for DH. Low bars on a dh race bike rule!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

standard235 said:


> And NWD 6.
> 
> Weould a Pike go well on a SX Trail?? Or maybe just the the SX Supercross....


I doubt it. I cant immagine a 5" fork feeling right on a 6.6" travel frame.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Alpenglow said:


> Which bike do you prefer for DH, your Pack or the SX? How are the Bearings holding up on Dwangs SX? Take care, and say hi to Team Sanchez for me.


Sorry bro, I missed this post. Now that I'm sporting a Push'd DHX, I prefer the 6-pack. The SX trail has a long wheelbase, and doesn't negotiate the steep and techy trails as well. The pivots on Wangs SX are holding up perfectly. No bearing issues so far.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

you're talking about the enduro sx trail and not the standard 150mm enduro frame correct?


----------

